# Yet another first cycle thread!



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright people! After following a few journals thought that I might aswell join in and share my cycle which I have just started.

Age 32, 5ft6, 11st 8

Week 1-12 600mg tri test

Week 1-4 30mg dbol

Pct will be nolva & clomid. Thought about HCG during or blast at end but deciding just to stick to the above for this cycle. Also got ai's on hand incase of gyno.

Well had my first jab on Saturday gone! Was a bit shakey as I had been reading a thread where a few people were talking about bad pips, which is why I jabbed Saturday rather than Monday, incase I couldn't walk at work on Monday hahah, anyway went in nice and smooth, done my quad and Sunday it was a bit stuff and again Monday a little stiff but nothing too bad, actually not too bad now so pretty pleased with that!

Gonna try eating as clean as poss, but I will still be having some crap, but not as much as I normally do!!

Aiming to get about 250-300g protein a day.

Gonna be working out 5 times a week, not too many exercises per session, but aiming for fairly heavy lifts with good form!

Today was first dose of dbol, took it bout 45 mins before my workout which today was chest and a bit of shrugs

Decline bench warm up 50kgx10

Then 4 sets 75kgx5

Dumbbell flys warm up 10kg

Then 4 sets 15kgx8

Incline dumbbell press warm up 15kg each hand

Then 4 sets 25kg each hand

Shrugs warm up 60kg barbell

Then 4 sets 90kgx10

Finishe with 3 sets of crunches to failure

Felt pretty good throughout didn't want to overdo my first session but could have done more I reckon! Anyway will post progress when I can and will get some before pics up soon.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed mate, having a journal really helps with keeping your enthusiasm


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

Still on the pro chem mate? I also have 3 vials of prochem test e but im seriously thinking i will not use it.... after the stuff i have read  Gutted

How you getting on?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Subbed mate, having a journal really helps with keeping your enthusiasm


Cheers mate! Seen that u having some good results so looking for the same!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Maximus Pullo said:


> Still on the pro chem mate? I also have 3 vials of prochem test e but im seriously thinking i will not use it.... after the stuff i have read  Gutted
> 
> How you getting on?


Yeah mate still on pc. Only done. 1 jab so far, Saturday in my quad. Slide in no probs and injected fine, leg a little sore around area on Sunday and a little today but just like a doms feeling that's it


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Alright people! After following a few journals thought that I might aswell join in and share my cycle which I have just started.
> 
> Age 32, 5ft6, 11st 8
> 
> ...


I would run the AI through out the cycle and HCG instead of blasting it at the end. Prevention is better then cure. Good luck with your cycle. Looking forward to seeing your progress mate


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Yeah mate still on pc. Only done. 1 jab so far, Saturday in my quad. Slide in no probs and injected fine, leg a little sore around area on Sunday and a little today but just like a doms feeling that's it


Hmm OK! I hope it goes well for you mate. I heard great things about pc and have seen my mates blow up on it.. it just seems to be getting battered a bit recently.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

subbed mate, best of luck


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck, i think you'll be about 13 stone by the end of the cycle if the routine / diet is good

You'll probs be 12 stone within about 2 weeks or less


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

just seen, 5"6, gonna fill out nicely on this cycle i bet, the smaller you are the wider you look. not that im saying your a midget or anything... :whistling:

when did you start the dbol, today? you should notice some nice veiny pumps within 5-7 days.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

5'6". Maybe run some peptides as well. I grew an inch in 8 weeks


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

What's happnin big man? Good to see a journal up and running.

Take the AI now mate is it Arimidex?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Maximus Pullo said:


> Still on the pro chem mate? I also have 3 vials of prochem test e but im seriously thinking i will not use it.... after the stuff i have read  Gutted
> 
> How you getting on?


I will have it for £2 each please ;-)

Test e is fine mate get jabbing, don't let everyone else influence you, make up your own mind


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Cheers mate! Seen that u having some good results so looking for the same!!


Good luck mate. Eat eat eat.

Look forward to seeing you progress.


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I will have it for £2 each please ;-)
> 
> Test e is fine mate get jabbing, don't let everyone else influence you, make up your own mind


But when multiple people say pc is crap, blah blah blah its not a good sign.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> 5'6". Maybe run some peptides as well. I grew an inch in 8 weeks


5'6" checking in, please tell me more about this^^^


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

here the before pics (no laughing!!!!!)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Maximus Pullo said:


> But when multiple people say pc is crap, blah blah blah its not a good sign.


you have to consider, the multiple people dissing prochem are probably selling wildcat/rohm/burr etc, so they have other motives. Just as the people dissing most brands have other motives. Its hard to get a decent picture of whats what, till youve tried it yourself.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> here the before pics (no laughing!!!!!)
> View attachment 86290
> View attachment 86291
> View attachment 86292
> View attachment 86293


I can see your shoulders getting huge on this cycle mate.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello people's! Today was back day! Another day when I was feeling pumped and nice and strong! Took the dbol before training again it can't be kicking in already surely? So think it might be a placebo effect! Which is fine with me!! Hahah

Ok started off with bent over barbell rows warm up 50kg then 4 sets 5 with 65kg

One arm dumbbell rows warm up 15kg then 4 sets 8 with 25kg

Cross bench lat pullovers with dumbbell, warm up 15kg then 4 sets 5 with 25kg

Next was dead lifts which are pretty weak just now! Isn't want to put too much on and ping my lower back at beginning of cycle so warm up was 50 then 4 sets 5 with 90kg (I know pretty weak!!)

Finished off with 10 minutes on a stepper as I felt pretty good at the end, can feel my lower back from the dead lifts! So glad I didn't up the weight.

Feel pretty good generally and I'm not as fatigued between sets as I normally am, which again I'm putting down to placebo effect at the minute!

Right better go do some work now cheers see you all later!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> subbed mate, best of luck


Cheers mate!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Good luck, i think you'll be about 13 stone by the end of the cycle if the routine / diet is good
> 
> You'll probs be 12 stone within about 2 weeks or less


Cheers mate appreciate it!! Yeah should hit 12 pretty soon! Just came off a 3 week keto diet so prob put back on quite quick!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> just seen, 5"6, gonna fill out nicely on this cycle i bet, the smaller you are the wider you look. not that im saying your a midget or anything... :whistling:
> 
> when did you start the dbol, today? you should notice some nice veiny pumps within 5-7 days.


Hahahha and less of the midget!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright shoulders today!!

Started off with standing barbell shoulder press. Warm up 40kg then 4x5 50kg

Next was dumbbell side raises! Feel like a girl on these as I can hardly lift any decent weight! So warm up was a measly 7kg!! Pathetic I know, that was followed by 4x6 10kg, struggled with last couple of reps on each set!

Next up reverse flys, warm up 7.5kg then 4x5 10kg!!

Upright rows with ez bar, warm up 20kg, then 4x5 35kg

Seated dumbbell shoulder press, warm up 15kg each side then 4x5 17kg each hand.

Then done 3 sets of crunches to failure.

Not the strongest lifts but hoping they will come on if I keep at them!

Still got an achy muscle feeling in my quad from the jab Saturday but it is better than the last couple of days, just putting that down to having virgin quads!!

Cheers!! Catch you all later!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done on the pics up buddy, lots of people are nervous about putting them up.

I don't know why I think this but just from seeing your pics, can I ask something? Might be a stupid question..but are you Scottish by any chance? :lol:

Best way to get shot of the pip was to do lunges or leg press the day after you jab mate, well that's what I found and when I started jabbing I was close to being disabled with the pip!!

Your barbell shoulder press is heavier than the DB press, defo get that DB Press up higher and if you struggle, lower the weight. Your shoulders look stronger than 17kg and I think that's where your going to see the best gains 

Where you getting your protein supps from buddy?


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

Mate I wouldn't bother warming up on every single excersise, just at the start of your workout. Also on shoulder day perhaps do all of your overhead presses at the beginning. Do either db shoulder press or standing military press. No need for both IMO, that way you can concentrate on weight increase and form. Good luck


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nobraincells said:


> Mate I wouldn't bother warming up on every single excersise, just at the start of your workout. Also on shoulder day perhaps do all of your overhead presses at the beginning. Do either db shoulder press or standing military press. No need for both IMO, that way you can concentrate on weight increase and form. Good luck


Yeah good point mate! Just felt that my side raise and reverse flys were that crap that I done db press at end end of workout, to make up for it!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nobraincells said:


> Mate I wouldn't bother warming up on every single excersise, just at the start of your workout. Also on shoulder day perhaps do all of your overhead presses at the beginning. Do either db shoulder press or standing military press. No need for both IMO, that way you can concentrate on weight increase and form. Good luck


Yeah fair point on the warm up set, just thought it was good to donlighter weights of exercise to get the form right for the heavy ones. Will give it a try without. Only done the db shoulder press at end as I felt my side raises and reverse flys were so crao!! Hahah cheers


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Well done on the pics up buddy, lots of people are nervous about putting them up.
> 
> I don't know why I think this but just from seeing your pics, can I ask something? Might be a stupid question..but are you Scottish by any chance? :lol:
> 
> ...


Db shoulders I done at the end ad were a bit tired from previous exercises so prob a bit lighter than if I done them first?? Will do them first next week and drop the barbell press to try build them up quicker.

Get my protein from different places online mate! Just got a 5kg tub of nutrisport 90+ the other week for 47 bucks! From dolphin fitness online. Mixes great and tastes great! This is my second 5kg tub, had my protein 5kg tub before that and was getting really sick of the taste!!

And I am a little bit Scottish mate!! How did u guess? Hahahah


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

will sub to this! hope it all goes well!

if i can give u a bit of advice, on your back day, do the deadlifts at the beginning as its the biggest lift out of your back day, and you will want all your energy for it esp if you wanna get that weight up, but still 90kg isnt too bad, then crack on with the rows and such after, just a thought


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright people's!!

Today was legs and tri day! Ain't done my legs in a while which I know is a bit naughty so broke myself in gently again!!

Squats warm up with 45khx10

60 x 8/7/5.5/5 really felt these bastards! Struggled on last set was pausing before going back down again!!

Lying skull crushers with ez bar

30x 6/5/5/4 then I got it up and done a couple of slow negs to smash them a bit!!

Dumbbell lunges. This is a new exercise for me, so wanted to start light to get the feel got it! And ended up keeping same weight! These were killers!!!!!

15 x 10/8/6/5 really felt these! Thought 15 each hand was light! Obv not for my ****ty wee legs!!

Seated behind head dumbbell raise

30x 8/8/6/4 then kept dropping down the weight until I failed on 10kg

Done some tricep push downs to really finish them off!

Legs feel like jelly now! And triceps pumped to ****! Loving it!!!!

Off to have a shake now and go to work walking like I've been beasted up the sphincter!!!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck for the cycle mate. Like you I have been following journals for the knowledge so yours is the next to get subbed up!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

My fkn legs are in clip!! Just thought I'd share!! Hahah will update with today's workout in a bit!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Leg are sore as fuk from yesterday!! Which is good, but in walking like a complete retard!!

Done a bit of a mixture today

Started with ez standing curls. Warm up 20x10

30 x 6/6/5/4 then threw it up and done some negs to finish them off

Next up done some dumbbell shoulder press. Thinking this is a weak point of mine that I would like to get sorted

20 x 7/7/5/4.5!!

Dumbbell hammer curls

15 (each hand) x 10/9/7/6/5

Press ups 54 (29, then 2 mins rest then 25 more

Dumbbell shrugs

30 x 15/15/15/15/15 (deffo going heavier next time!! )

Really felt the pump big time today, Mabee the dbol kicking in?? Hope so, but it felt good, slow and controlled on exercises, felt like my arms were gonna explode at the end!! Never felt the pump as good as today's!!

Have a good weekend catch you all Monday!!!!


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Yeah good point mate! Just felt that my side raise and reverse flys were that crap that I done db press at end end of workout, to make up for it!


Be very careful with working shoulders during cycles! I hurt my shoulder during a ph cycle, i know some other guys who hurt their shoulder during a steriod cycle too. I think they r vunerable, i would nt go heavy on isolation exercises during a test e/ dbol cycle mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Its just finding a balance of pushing yourself but not over doing it with shoulders I think. They do seem to be the most injury prone part of the body, I reckon its cos there's so many tendons/ligaments in that area, which are put under stress during shoulder workouts, chest workouts, back workouts and even arm workouts that they never really rest. Try rotator cuff exercises to strengthen them?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Defo be careful mate regarding shoulders, hurt one and itl mess up your cycle


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Its just finding a balance of pushing yourself but not over doing it with shoulders I think. They do seem to be the most injury prone part of the body, I reckon its cos there's so many tendons/ligaments in that area, which are put under stress during shoulder workouts, chest workouts, back workouts and even arm workouts that they never really rest. Try rotator cuff exercises to strengthen them?


Yeah I have been doing rotar cuff exercise as warm up on chest day for last 6 weeks or so to try preventing an injury to the shoulder! I'm gonna push the weight but I'm not going to be stupid about it, I know where my limit is and I will push it close but carefully! 

Cheers for the input lads appreciate it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Yeah I have been doing rotar cuff exercise as warm up on chest day for last 6 weeks or so to try preventing an injury to the shoulder! I'm gonna push the weight but I'm not going to be stupid about it, I know where my limit is and I will push it close but carefully!
> 
> Cheers for the input lads appreciate it


good lad. if your doing 20's one week, just feel out the 22's the next, dont go stupid and start chucking the 26's about and you should be ok. Also leave atleast a day between chest and shoulders for recovery. two if you can, like do chest/tris, biceps/back, rest, shoulders/lats, legs. or something. then you have plenty of recovery time. between and have legs to do before you go back onto chest.


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

I think doggcrapp training is perfect for a dbol/test e cycle


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Maximus Pullo said:


> I think doggcrapp training is perfect for a dbol/test e cycle


 :stupid: say whaaat?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Please tell me there was an auto spell mis-hap...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Maximus Pullo said:


> Be very careful with working shoulders during cycles! I hurt my shoulder during a ph cycle, i know some other guys who hurt their shoulder during a steriod cycle too. I think they r vunerable, i would nt go heavy on isolation exercises during a test e/ dbol cycle mate.


Im not convinced you know what your talking about buddy. How did you hurt it, what happened you? Shoulders are wide open and exposed with DB press and are vulnerable yes, even more so if there are previous injuries but coorrect form with a spotter will counteract any risk. Test E or PH use wont make them more at risk..save for the fact youll be lifting heavier..by which time form and strength will be improved anyhow. Almost self-regulating. I bet it was behind the head presses that scuppered you? Definitely a risky lift...dislocations either side have me on baby weights for these and a spotter is an absolute must.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Maximus Pullo said:


> I think doggcrapp training is perfect for a dbol/test e cycle


??? Care to elaborate please mate??


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

PIN DAY!!!

2nd pin day today, was considering my glutes, but after standing in the mirror with an imaginary pin, decided to just do my other quad (last week was left one). Slid in no problem easy as pie!! Was easy last week aswell, just the next few days was like I'd had dons in my quad!! So we shall see what tomorrow brings!!!

Gave it a good massage after doing it and done some body weight squats in front o the mirror (with my animal xs boxies on! Hahah) do hopefully will be better this week. Also pinned more on the outer part of the quad a little higher than last week, see if it makes a difference!

Off to watch Spain destroy the garlic lovers now!!

Peace out mo fo's!! :-D


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> ??? Care to elaborate please mate??


Lol, google "Dante Trudel's Doggcrapp Training System" mate  I would post links but its disallowed.

Just my opinion but i think it a great routine for a bulk cycle.


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Im not convinced you know what your talking about buddy. How did you hurt it, what happened you? Shoulders are wide open and exposed with DB press and are vulnerable yes, even more so if there are previous injuries but coorrect form with a spotter will counteract any risk. Test E or PH use wont make them more at risk..save for the fact youll be lifting heavier..by which time form and strength will be improved anyhow. Almost self-regulating. I bet it was behind the head presses that scuppered you? Definitely a risky lift...dislocations either side have me on baby weights for these and a spotter is an absolute must.


You bet wrong, i never do that exercise. Its just too physiological uncomfortable for me.

I don't know what i'm talking about do I? Another twit with mood swings.

Are you familiar with the fact that as shoulders grow stronger rapidly you rotator cuff does not? Even dorian yates suggested the use of rotator cuff exercises during cycles for the reason i have stated above. Not just that but i, and some guys i know have hurt their shoulders. It seems to be one of the most vulnerable. So if you are are gonna reply to one of my posts with "you dont know what you are talking about" how about you go and f*** yourself!

So like i said stevep1941, just be careful with shoulders during cycle, i am not saying go light, i am just saying progress carefully


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright guys chillout please.

I agree on the use of rotator cuff exercises to prevent injury, not just for those on cycle but for anyone who trains using heavy poundages. Is worth pointing out though that the majority of shoulder and RC injuries are actually caused by strength imbalance between the pecs and the muscles of the upper back... most people do a higher proportion of pushing to pulling exercises than the body is designed for, and this over time causes the shoulder joint to be pulled more forward and towards the pecs... this places the rotator cuffs in an over stretched position and increases risk of injury. ironically though the injury usually comes when performing delt exercises because with the arms overhead the rotators are most exposed... so the moral is, to protect your delts and rotator cuffs, don't undertrain your back and don't over train your chest! Use good form too and select exercises which don't over strain your natural shoulder flexibility.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> Alright guys chillout please.
> 
> I agree on the use of rotator cuff exercises to prevent injury, not just for those on cycle but for anyone who trains using heavy poundages. Is worth pointing out though that the majority of shoulder and RC injuries are actually caused by strength imbalance between the pecs and the muscles of the upper back... most people do a higher proportion of pushing to pulling exercises than the body is designed for, and this over time causes the shoulder joint to be pulled more forward and towards the pecs... this places the rotator cuffs in an over stretched position and increases risk of injury. ironically though the injury usually comes when performing delt exercises because with the arms overhead the rotators are most exposed... so the moral is, to protect your delts and rotator cuffs, don't undertrain your back and don't over train your chest! Use good form too and select exercises which don't over strain your natural shoulder flexibility.


If you were a chick I would do you.....

Man, explained very well.

This is me, hammered the chest as it is what you see first in a dude.

Many years later I suffered.

Then on gear when one prioritizes the fun stuff, injury occurred.

Balance the push and pull, oh man, sky is the limit.

I do face pulls now and have noticed so much better balance it is not funny.

Shoulder integrity is totally way better.

I have noticed a bit more snipping against others lately on this board.

Sad but.

Consider ones feelings before posting.

Many want to help.

Many want to just feel good.

Lets not do this at others expense please.

I would do pretty much anything for anyone on this board.

Consider that

Do we need a competition for something on this board?

Something I would be willing to pick up the tab for?

Ideas?

I am serous?

PM me or post here.

Sort of a board sponsor.....

Within you guys boundaries

Nice


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Alright guys chillout please.
> 
> I agree on the use of rotator cuff exercises to prevent injury, not just for those on cycle but for anyone who trains using heavy poundages. Is worth pointing out though that the majority of shoulder and RC injuries are actually caused by strength imbalance between the pecs and the muscles of the upper back... most people do a higher proportion of pushing to pulling exercises than the body is designed for, and this over time causes the shoulder joint to be pulled more forward and towards the pecs... this places the rotator cuffs in an over stretched position and increases risk of injury. ironically though the injury usually comes when performing delt exercises because with the arms overhead the rotators are most exposed... so the moral is, to protect your delts and rotator cuffs, don't undertrain your back and don't over train your chest! Use good form too and select exercises which don't over strain your natural shoulder flexibility.


Well said and I will take note of what you said! Appreciate everyone's advice and it's good to get deferent ideas from different people. I try to train all areas and get a good balance so that I don't over develop one area and leave an area behind. I won't be lifting weight that would put my shoulders at risk and I do rc exercises as I've seen a video with Dorian Yates talking about the rc and that's why I started doing them. Appreciate the input from everyone guys

Cheers


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe worst chucking in some rear delt flys in back day. I do these, burn like a mofo!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Talk about people filling up the lads journal with complete pish! I cannot stand seeing people nit-pick over the internet.

Anyway, how's your weight going now mate?


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

hackskii said:


> If you were a chick I would do you.....
> 
> Man, explained very well.
> 
> ...


Well said mate.


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Talk about people filling up the lads journal with complete pish! I cannot stand seeing people nit-pick over the internet.
> 
> Anyway, how's your weight going now mate?


It may seem like "pish" but beneath the "pish" the issue was shoulder training


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Talk about people filling up the lads journal with complete pish! I cannot stand seeing people nit-pick over the internet.
> 
> Anyway, how's your weight going now mate?


Hahhaha yeah not bad mate weighed myself an I'm on 12st 1 now from 11st 8 so not bad. Second pin yesterday think I've found my sweet spot in my quad not hurting nearly as bad as my first one last week!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Love a bit of banter but lets just take from this that people should be careful and sensible with all worjkouts, not just shoulders, and get over it!

Anyway steve-o hows things going, the dbol must be kicked in by now, you getting the amazing pumps?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Love a bit of banter but lets just take from this that people should be careful and sensible with all worjkouts, not just shoulders, and get over it!
> 
> Anyway steve-o hows things going, the dbol must be kicked in by now, you getting the amazing pumps?


Yeah not bad mate! Session on Friday was amazing! Felt like my arms were gonna pop out my skin!! Never felt pumps like that before was great!!! Resting yesterday and today. Chest Monday! Can't wait! Feeling like a fkn dog on heat aswell!! More than usual ahhah, actually feel

Like my arms haven't got to of the pumps completely from Friday?! Deffo the dbol!! Loving it :-D


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Yeah not bad mate! Session on Friday was amazing! Felt like my arms were gonna pop out my skin!! Never felt pumps like that before was great!!! Resting yesterday and today. Chest Monday! Can't wait! Feeling like a fkn dog on heat aswell!! More than usual ahhah, actually feel
> 
> Like my arms haven't got to of the pumps completely from Friday?! Deffo the dbol!! Loving it :-D


its good stuff isnt it mate! Alot of people dont like the bloat on dbol, but i prefer it, it seems to help strength tbh.

I wanna try oxys, see what theyre like, but if im not a fan i think ill use dbol for most of my cycles tbh.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheat day today! Banged 40mg dbol bout an hour before workout.

Decline bench warm up 60x10

80x 6/6/5/4 then dropped it back to 60 and done 8!

Flat dumbbell flys

17x 6/6/6/6/5 really concentrating on the slow negs here, was struggling on last 3 sets with last couple of reps.

Incline dumbbell press

25x 6/5/5/5/4 then dropped it to 20 and done 5 reps. Was wanting to up the weight but felt that my chest had been smashed from first 2 exercises, which proved right as I struggled with last couple of sets

Shrugs

100x 10

107x 10/10/10/8 then dropped down to 90 and done 15!

Forearm pumps were pretty good!! Pb's on everything apart from dumbbell press which I kept the same as last week, but happy with the other lifts. Felt strong throughout and feel like I done my pal dbol justice by smashing it hahhahaha

See you all later


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Meant to say chest day!! Fkn I phone!!!! :-D


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> its good stuff isnt it mate! Alot of people dont like the bloat on dbol, but i prefer it, it seems to help strength tbh.
> 
> I wanna try oxys, see what theyre like, but if im not a fan i think ill use dbol for most of my cycles tbh.


What's the bloat actually like mate? I get the picture of stay puft marshmallow man or something.

My friends nephew is using just now and he says he got a huge belly which I assume is Dbol?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> What's the bloat actually like mate? I get the picture of stay puft marshmallow man or something.
> 
> My friends nephew is using just now and he says he got a huge belly which I assume is Dbol?


i dont find it too bad, i think it must effect people differently. What i tend to notice is like a small double chin appearing and more of a fat ass haha! I think its just water retention, as it goes a week or so after dbol is stopped. But the strength and weight gained while on is great, so i think its a great compound!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Also do you use barbell or smith machine for your chest press? and is it weight including bar if barbell, or plus the bar?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

If your using the smith machine, stop it!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Meant to say chest day!! Fkn I phone!!!! :-D


Ha ha

I thought the cvnt has someone lifting for him cheating jock cvnt :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Ha ha
> 
> I thought the cvnt has someone lifting for him cheating jock cvnt :lol:


Hahhaa funny ****er!! How long you got left now? And how u finding the tbol??

Yeah its barbell and that's total weight including bar!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff mate, 80's a cracking weight for the beginning of your cycle, you'll be repping 100 by the end!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> good stuff mate, 80's a cracking weight for the beginning of your cycle, you'll be repping 100 by the end!


Hope so mate that's my goal for the bench moved up 5kg from last week, but I reckon I'll be slowing down with the weight increase! But still got 10 weeks left!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

you'll make it mate! just keep at it!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> good stuff mate, 80's a cracking weight for the beginning of your cycle, you'll be repping 100 by the end!


Hope so mate that's my goal for the bench moved up 5kg from last week, but I reckon I'll be slowing down with the weight increase! But still got 10 weeks left!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Youl ace it mate seriously, just make sure your giving the muscles proper rest time. Looks like I'm the weakest, excuse me whilst I go and cry..


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just smash it big man, 100kg in no time, reps are hard as though!

If you think you can lift the weight, then you probably can just push yourself to do it!!!

I am still gonna push for 110 before the end of my tbol in a few weeks ( don't want to come off ) don't know of I will be able but gonna give it a go


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Course youl be able to mate, positive thinking = positive lifting


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheers lads appreciate the positive feedback!!

Weakest Geordie?? Your lifting heavier than me mate!!

On earlies this week which fkn kill me so hoping the training won't go backwards!! Fkn hate earlies!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

By the end Of your cycle your lifts will be better than mine, not because youv gained better but because I'm letting you win :lol:

Try not get the earlies annoy you. I started doing nights every three weeks and the first time I got a bit stressed out and lost 6lbs even though i was on dbol. My lifts went back down to basically square one too. Chin up and carry on eating and lifting


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I think proper eating is more important than the training itself. On nights your body isnt gonna be used to it, you're gonna be tired, so you'll be burning more energy just to stay awake etc, so make sure you smash some extra food in.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright guys!

Had a game of squash last night! Sweating buckets, gave me the worst headache I've ever had! Probably to do with being in the sun all day aswell. Face was a bit burnt and so was ma nut!!!

Headache was that bad that I ended up spewing up last night, and I had to get up at 3 to go to work, and had very little sleep.

Anyway came home and had an hour power nap, still didn't feel the best to be honest but banged 40mg dbol pre workout and once I got into it didn't feel too bad! Was just the initial starting!!

So today was back day

Deadlifts warm up 50kgx10

90x 7

95x7/7/6

One arm dumbbell row

30x 6/6/6/6/6

Cross bench lat dumbbell pullover

25x 6/6/6/6/6

Bent over rows ez bar

40 x 10

50x 6/6/6/6

Job done!

Considering I had a **** night and wasn't really up for it to begin with, I done not too bad, once I got into the first exercise it wasn't too bad.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Squash is great calorie burner. Played some myself, can get pretty fit doing as well.

Lifts looking good mate.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Maximus Pullo said:


> You bet wrong, i never do that exercise. Its just too physiological incomfortable for me.
> 
> I don't know what i'm talking about do I? Another twit with mood swings.
> 
> ...


Now Maximus, for what its worth..Im all too familiar with all aspects of the shoulders good and bad seeing as Ive dislocated both left and right..as a result Ive had to work mine completely differently than most and try all sorts to make them grow which they have quite satisfactorily for me including behind-the-head sets. Im not a twit and I dont suffer mood swings. Furthermore I didnt write ''you dont know what you are talking about''...I wrote Im not convinced you know what your talking about. Not the same thing, but I aimed not to cause offence by it anyway. Is that your normal respons to someone who disagrees with you...go and f*** yourself?! I think you should be wondering more about your own mood swings than mine if thats your reaction to a bit of a difference of opinion.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alritey a shexy jock cvnt  best of luck with this buddy. just started the same cycle last week also so be good to gauge my results with your own! subd


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Now Maximus, for what its worth..Im all too familiar with all aspects of the shoulders good and bad seeing as Ive dislocated both left and right..as a result Ive had to work mine completely differently than most and try all sorts to make them grow which they have quite satisfactorily for me including behind-the-head sets. Im not a twit and I dont suffer mood swings. Furthermore I didnt write ''you dont know what you are talking about''...I wrote Im not convinced you know what your talking about. Not the same thing, but I aimed not to cause offence by it anyway. Is that your normal respons to someone who disagrees with you...go and f*** yourself?! I think you should be wondering more about your own mood swings than mine if thats your reaction to a bit of a difference of opinion.


PM him if ya want2 cry mate, this is a journal.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Steve mate pm a mod an ask them to move this to the journal section. Might get less random conversation about shoulders.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Steve mate pm a mod an ask them to move this to the journal section. Might get less random conversation about shoulders.


This is what I did, milky helped move it for me


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright fcukers!!! 

Shoulders today (let's all play nicely ad no long arguments about shoulders!  )

Started with seated dumbbell press

Warm up 15kgx10

21kgx6/6/6/5/4

Reverse flyes

10kgx6/6/5/5

6kgx8

Feel like a girl the amount of weight I do on these!!!!

Side raises

10kgx6/5 struggled so dropped weight

8kgx6/6

6kgx8

Again! No mocking the **** weight hahah

Standing barbell press

50kgx6/6/5/5/4

Upright rows ez bar

38kgx5/5

34kgx6/6/8

Fcuked!!!!

Again felt strong today! Feeling better after **** day and night yesterday. 40mg dbol pre workout as always! Will get some progress pics up start of next week!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> This is what I did, milky helped move it for me


Yeah just posted a MSG on his page asking of he could move it! Cheers lads!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> alritey a shexy jock cvnt  best of luck with this buddy. just started the same cycle last week also so be good to gauge my results with your own! subd


How much test u decided on a week??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> How much test u decided on a week??


was supposed to be 600mg...but it'll be 2.25m in th esyringe so closer to 700 mate


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> was supposed to be 600mg...but it'll be 2.25m in th esyringe so closer to 700 mate


And are u doing 50mg dbol for 4 weeks for the kick start??


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> PM him if ya want2 cry mate, this is a journal.


Haha...yer right JANIK, that was my diplomatic response buddy...heres my nondiplomatic response...ye little fellows havent a clue WTF yere talking about so SSHH!!

Better? Sorry bout messin with the journal Steve..god luck buddy!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> And are u doing 50mg dbol for 4 weeks for the kick start??


Bought 100 mate so 50mg till they run out (20days) what u thinking ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Haha...yer right JANIK, that was my diplomatic response buddy...heres my nondiplomatic response...ye little fellows havent a clue WTF yere talking about so SSHH!!
> 
> Better? Sorry bout messin with the journal Steve..god luck buddy!!


Aslong as your happy mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Back on the subject,

Loving those pumps mate? How's the food intake going? My diet increased about double at this point


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Back on the subject,
> 
> Loving those pumps mate? How's the food intake going? My diet increased about double at this point


Yeah pretty good, better than I normally do hahha plenty of eggs, pasta, rice, tuna, fish and of course chicken!!! Eating every 2-3 hours having to force it in me sometimes but it's all good hahha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Yeah pretty good, better than I normally do hahha plenty of eggs, pasta, rice, tuna, fish and of course chicken!!! Eating every 2-3 hours having to force it in me sometimes but it's all good hahha


hows the weight/strength coming mate? 8th day of dbol? what u running it at


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the weight/strength coming mate? 8th day of dbol? what u running it at


Yeah pretty good mate! Ran 30mg for first week, bumped it up to 40mg now. Feel strong during workouts and the pumps are immense!!! Improving each week on strength! I'll be sad to drop it in 2 and a bit weeks!!!

How u finding it?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hard to say mate, only on 4th day now...im sweating WAY more than usuall but dono if thats the dbol or test. body weight (looks like fat :lol: ) is shooting up anyway.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hard to say mate, only on 4th day now...im sweating WAY more than usuall but dono if thats the dbol or test. body weight (looks like fat :lol: ) is shooting up anyway.


It's mad u saying bout sweating! I'm fkn dripping all the time now!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

250 posts!!!! Hopefully should be a silver mo fo now!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> 250 posts!!!! Hopefully should be a silver mo fo now!!


HAHA!! just noticed youve been here sinse 2009! you'll get in the 'male animal' now..


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> HAHA!! just noticed youve been here sinse 2009! you'll get in the 'male animal' now..


That's if Lorian pulls his finger out and starts workin through the requests. Mines has been sitting for a month waiting to be authorised.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pm katy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

actually ill be gold soon


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Steve what was your reason for deciding to not run hcg through your cycle mate?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> Steve what was your reason for deciding to not run hcg through your cycle mate?


Just wanted torun a straight forward cycle for a first timer. Wanted to see how I came back just using clomid and nolva. Some people say its a must and others don't, it's all trial an error with each individual. Might run it next cycle as I will prob be taking higher dose and adding other stuff in so will shut down a lot more. But we shall see mate!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> HAHA!! just noticed youve been here sinse 2009! you'll get in the 'male animal' now..


Hahah yeah joined in 2009 when I started training properly! Then went away with work for a while and then wasn't training for about a year! Got back in the game end of last year so resurrected myself in here hahah


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning ya big silver jobby :beer:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

What's happnin here then? Beer and silver jobbies, must be Dundee


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> What's happnin here then? Beer and silver jobbies, must be Dundee


Hahhaha got in one Craig lad!!


----------



## bigrod1982 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bro - 14 years in the game and here to help!

If you insist in going to the gym 5 times a week then please dont do 4 working sets per exercise, Thats rule 1

Rule 2 - If your just starting on gear and if your honest its your first time your body will increase protein synthesis at your weight no need to eat less or cleaner!!

What u need is a digestive EnZyme like ummmmm Anabloic ~Desings Ravenous.

All your supps can be got at CardiffSportsnutrition.co.uk qoute my name Rod OR Supersize for free delivery and Discount.

My profile is weak at the minute as first day on this forum i have 14 years experience and lead athelets to national honours..

Ravenous will help you digest your food so u can eat more to grow!!


----------



## bigrod1982 (Sep 15, 2008)

Maximus Pullo said:


> Still on the pro chem mate? I also have 3 vials of prochem test e but im seriously thinking i will not use it.... after the stuff i have read  Gutted
> 
> MATE - I dont mean to be ummm straight but get it in you! let me know how you get on if you have to mix/dilute it with DECA.
> 
> Any issues let me know ive being using enhancemenstg on and off for over 10 years and never been to hospital over the use!1


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Right yesterday was meant to be legs and tri's! But was a long fkn day at work and was proper fuked when I finished! So ha day off and done legs and tri's today!

Squats warm up 40kgx10

70kg x 10/10/9/9

Lying skullcrushers

30kgx 6/6/6/5/4 then threw it up and done some slow negs to smash them!

Dumbbell lunges

17kg x 8/8/7/6/6 fkn glutes are in clip!!!

Dumbbell extension seated

32kg x 8/8/7/5/4

then kept dropping the weight until I couldn't do anymore on 10kg!

Done some tricep push downs and some close grip bench press but gave up after 2 sets of 10 as it just felt crap didn't feel like I was Hitting the tri's very well! Fair to say they are pretty pumped and smashed! And I'm walking like I've been bummed!!!

Glad my week of earlys are over feel pretty fkd now it's the end of the week!

Think I'm a little bloated from the dbol?? Hope it goes a bit after I drop it, don't wanna become more of a fat cnt than I already am! :-D


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

One thing I noticed with the bloat and water retention mate, I upped my vitamin C to about 2g a day and pished a lot of the water out, did seem to make a difference


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> One thing I noticed with the bloat and water retention mate, I upped my vitamin C to about 2g a day and pished a lot of the water out, did seem to make a difference


Will give it a blast and up it to 2g see what happens. Did you bang both in the same drink or just 2 drinks at diff times??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Good sesh there mate. How u finding the bloat? Mine is horrendous lol


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good sesh there mate. How u finding the bloat? Mine is horrendous lol


Don't think mine is really bad! Bloating a bit like or Mabee I really am just a fat cvnt!! Hahha will get some

Progress pics up on Monday!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Will give it a blast and up it to 2g see what happens. Did you bang both in the same drink or just 2 drinks at diff times??


To be honest mate I used the dissolve 1g ones in water with my brekkie and the 250mg ones through the day for when I got a wee sweetie craving. Weekends I done 1g morning and 1g evening


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Done a bit of arms and a wee mixture today

Standing ez curls warm up 20kgx10

36kg x 6/6/5/4

Dumbbell shrugs

35kg x 15/15/15/15/15

Dumbbell hammer curls

15kg x 8/5/4

12kg x 6/6

Proper feeling pump in the biceps! Feel fkn huge hahhah

Rear delt rows ez bar

35kg x 10/10/10/10

Superset with front raises

8kg x 6/6/5/5

Felt good throughout really, front raises are pretty pathetic I know, but was slow and controlled coming back down! They will get better :-D

Today is PIN day NO-3!! So banged another 1.5ml in my left quad! Deffo found the sweet spot for the quads. First jab was sore for a few days! But since coming higher up and more outside of the quad, very little pain! Actually look forward to jabbing now!!

Just smashed 2 bacon and egg rolls!! Mmm yummy!!!

Have a great weekend fkrs!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Again good lifts there. I'm loving the pumps aswell Mate haha!

Enjoy ur rolls ya fat cvnt, have a good ane x


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Done a bit of arms and a wee mixture today
> 
> Standing ez curls warm up 20kgx10
> 
> ...


I see your making sure them shoulders are taking care of ha.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Again good lifts there. I'm loving the pumps aswell Mate haha!
> 
> Enjoy ur rolls ya fat cvnt, have a good ane x


Oi! Less of the cvnt!! :-D


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright people hope u all had a good weekend!!  I fkn didn't! Working in Sunday hahahh

Quick session today didn't have much time before work do quick chest session!! Will make up for it tomorrow!!

Decline BB press

Warm up 60kgx10

84kgx5/4/4/3

Dumbbell flys

18kgx6/6/6/6/6

Incline dumbbell press

27kgx6/6/6/5/5

3 sets of crunches to failure!!

Done!! Quick sesh but felt like a good one! Weight creeping up still so happy with that! Feel like I worked the chest pretty good today!!

Catch you later dudes!! 

Love S! Xx


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

There was a lad in the gym I used to go to in Newcastle last year who done his back in on the decline bench, no weights, just got on and lay back then CRACK!! :lol: divvy


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> There was a lad in the gym I used to go to in Newcastle last year who done his back in on the decline bench, no weights, just got on and lay back then CRACK!! :lol: divvy


Bad times. : /


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> There was a lad in the gym I used to go to in Newcastle last year who done his back in on the decline bench, no weights, just got on and lay back then CRACK!! :lol: divvy


Fuk sake!!! Ain't a big decline! Would end up blood rushing to ma nut otherwise!!! How's the training going???


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Alrite sweetness, hope ya had a gd w.e now. Where's these porno picks u promised the boys? X


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

here u go slags!!! enjoy

2 weeks on cycle!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you running an AI,you look to be holding a lot of water!What bf are you?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright back today!!

BB bent over rows

Warm up 50kgx10

70kgx6/6/6/7

Single arm dumbbell rows

35kgx6/6/5/5/5

Deadlift

100kgx6/6/6/6

Cross bench lat pullover (dumbbell)

30kgx6/6/6/5/5

BB shrugs

100kgx10/10/10

Job done! Felt good an string again gonna miss the dbol when it goes! Hahahha


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Are you running an AI,you look to be holding a lot of water!What bf are you?


Loving the bloat of the dbol! Personally don't think I've bloated too much Mabee a little! Don't know my exact bf probably bout 22-24 I reckon!

But thanks for calling me a fat cvnt! Appreciate it!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Shoulders today!

Feeling a bit tired lately, Mabee overtraining?? Currently doing a 5 day split. Mabee time to mix it up a little!

Warm up rotar cuff ex

Dumbbell press

22kgx8/8/7/6/6

Reverse flys (sitting)

8kgx8/8/7/7/6

Front raises

10kgx6/6/6/5/5

Superset with Side raises

10kgx7/7/6/5/5

Sitting military press

35kgx10/10/8/8/7

Side raises, front raises and reverse flys are really poor!! Using good form just not heavy weights which is a bit disheartening, but as long as I'm stressing the muscle which I am, then I shouldn't really worry that it's hit weight!!! Hoping it will get better as I progress!! :-(

Anyway off to eat my chicken so see you later!

Feel like I'm talking to myself half the time on this journal! Hahhaha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Evening handsome. You'll get there with the weights mate just keep at it, u feeling nice and pumped with the dbol still? Strength up?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh and can't see ur progress pics till next week cos my laptops fuked lol


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah strength is deffo up mate! Still adding every week apart front those 3 ****ty shoulder exercises! Still feel pumped aswell. Gonna miss it when it goes in just over a weeks time!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

How many jabs u done now mate, 3 eh?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah mate 3. Doing 1 every Saturday. You doing 1 a week or every 5 days??


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just thought id say

HELLO

JOBBIE JABBERS!!

:-D


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

general-conversation/185292-strong-but-look-rubbish.html

Great little thread some good info on here aswell

Got me thinking, would you rather be big than strong?? Currently I'm lifting heavy for 5 sets, when I Finnish my dbol in just over a week, might change my routine drop the weights a little and go for more reps than weight??? Look at the thread and see what you think?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Id def be bigger rather than stronger...think they both go hand in hand to a certain degree tbh.

Just done 3rrd jab myself


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Id def be bigger rather than stronger...think they both go hand in hand to a certain degree tbh.
> 
> Just done 3rrd jab myself


Yeah I know they go together to a certain degree. Just an interesting thread with some good views!!

3rd jab, how often u jabbing??


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello peeps!

Missed my sesh yesterday due to starting work earlier than normal, so done a double sesh today!

Dropped the weights a little as I wanted to do really good form for 10 reps on each exercise rather than 5x5. Just trying to mix it up and see which one is better for my goals.

Squats

Warm up 45kgx10

70kgx 10/10/10/10

Lying skull crushers

25kgx10/10/10/10

Last couple on last two sets really struggled to push them out

Dumbbell lunges

15kg(each hand)x10/10/10/10

Although these are the same weight a last week, I pushed out 10 reps rather than 6 the week before an I felt I managed them better.

Sitting dumbbell tricep extension

28kgx10/10/10/10

Tricep push downs to finish them off!!

Standing ez curls

24kgx10/10/10/10

Hammer curls dumbbell

12kgx10/10/10/10

Really struggled last set when I got to 7!!!

Dumbbell shrugs

30kgx15/15/15/15

Normally do another couple of exercises for like shoulders or summin I feel needs worked on from ye week, but I feel fuked! Pushed it good today with good form, puked in my mouth at one point and just swallowed it up! Hahhaha

Feeling pumped!!!

Have a good weekend people

Cx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Yeah I know they go together to a certain degree. Just an interesting thread with some good views!!
> 
> 3rd jab, how often u jabbing??


Just every thurs mate 2.25ml


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha puke is always a sign of a good hard sesh mate. Get it down ya


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi mate, hope the cycle is going well.

Do you have any before and after pics?

How do you rate the cycle so far? You getting bigger? You feeling like a god yet?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Maximus Pullo said:


> Hi mate, hope the cycle is going well.
> 
> Do you have any before and after pics?
> 
> How do you rate the cycle so far? You getting bigger? You feeling like a god yet?


Starting pics at beginning of journal mate, new pics up free 2 weeks on the previous page. I'm

Liking the cycle, loving the bloat from the dbol, don't think the test has kicked in yet we will see when I drop the dbol after next week! Found my sweet spot for jabbing so it's all good mate!!


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking bigger mate for sure!

Can you please take pics in the same pose as the before pics? Same distance away same lighting etc just so we can see a accurate comparison.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Maximus Pullo said:


> Looking bigger mate for sure!
> 
> Can you please take pics in the same pose as the before pics? Same distance away same lighting etc just so we can see a accurate comparison.


Hahha will try mate I'll be putting pics up every few weeks during the cycle aswell


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

In a thong ?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> In a thong ?


il give reps for a mankini


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> il give reps for a mankini


Hahhah fkn perverted bastards!!!!!

PIN DAY #4

Quad again, no probs, don't even feel it going in any more! Easy as fk!! Might have banged 2ml in instead of 1.5 hahaha oh well!! :--D

Not getting any spots or that yet but I think my face is a bit more oily than it should be, but if that's all the sides I get then happy days!!! (negative sides I mean, obv am a horny bastard now with a permanent lob on!! And a short tempered fkr but I class these as positive sides!!!)

Have a good weekend boys!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good lad, once you know it isn't painful whatsoever it becomes something to look forward to, that's what I found, I was almost counting the days till jab time!

I only have one jab left, then time for pct 2 weeks after!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Good lad, once you know it isn't painful whatsoever it becomes something to look forward to, that's what I found, I was almost counting the days till jab time!
> 
> I only have one jab left, then time for pct 2 weeks after!


U must be gutted ur at the end of cycle! How long u having off until the next cycle??


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Chest day

Chest day today, went for a little variation today and pre-exhausted the chest by starting with flys, then on to chest press.

Dumbbell flys

Warm up 12kgx10

18kgx10/10/10

Decline chest press

80kgx6/6 was looking for 8-10 reps so dropped weight at this point

70kgx6

60kgx6 (paused for about 30 seconds then banged out another 3, paused again then banged out another 2)

Just couldn't get the 8-10 reps in a set not matter what weight I used! Flys musta done the trick!!!

BB shrugs

100kgx10/10/10/10

4 sets crunches in decline bench to failure

Incline dumbbell press

27kgx10/8/6/7 struggled with last couple of reps on last 2 sets chest already fkd! But happy that I managed more reps than last week with same weight!

Job done!!!

Last week on dbol which I'm a bit gutted at! Hopefully won't loose to much strength when I drop it at the end of the week!!

Tara for now!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not gutted at all mate! I'm in better shape than I've ever been and this clen experiment is going surprisingly well!

Gonna do pct for around 4-6 weeks, then next cycle mid september time


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Awritey big boab! Awww last week dbol  iv got 2  hehe. I hit the 99kg mark today! Coulda been 100 if I hadn't had that sh!te lol.

How ya feelin


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> :stupid: say whaaat?


 :stupid: Lol on steds and u dont know what dogg crapp training is! "sighs"


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Why do you do shrugs on Chest day out of interest?Never heard of anyone doing that before.


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> U must be gutted ur at the end of cycle! How long u having off until the next cycle??


Steve mate, any chance we can get a summary? 

For e.g day 1 weight day 10 day 20 etc?

Just to let you know i did my first pc test e jab yesterday in my leg. I cant believe how easy it was! I was really worried at first, you hear all these horror stories but it was so easy.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I just do the training that works for me maximus. I don't mindlessly copy training routines off the internet, I developed one that has worked for me, and just tweak it as necessary when I need to mix things up.

Each to their own though!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Why do you do shrugs on Chest day out of interest?Never heard of anyone doing that before.


No reason except to give me a rest between sets of chest exercises!! I like doing shrugs and breaks up the chest exercises. I also do dumbbell shrugs when I do my arms! But then after a few weeks I'll mix it up and change a few things about. Like OTB said mate just whatever works for you personally


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Not gutted at all mate! I'm in better shape than I've ever been and this clen experiment is going surprisingly well!
> 
> Gonna do pct for around 4-6 weeks, then next cycle mid september time


Sound mate! I meant gutted that you would be off cycle! Not cause u haven't had results, cause looking at your journal mate you've done great


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers mate! I'm just looking forward to having a bit of time off, not been hot and sweaty all the time, and lastly, and most importantly... Planning the next cycle!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate! I'm just looking forward to having a bit of time off, not been *hot and sweaty all the time*, and lastly, and most importantly... Planning the next cycle!!!


my sweating is sumin else just now! especially threw the night.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Shoulders today!

Wanted to try and smash them hard today which was successful!

Seated military press

Warm up 30kgx10

40kgx10/10/8/8

Superset military press with front raises(ouch!!!)

7kg which is light, but fk me it burned really bad doing them straight after each set of presses!

Next up was reverse fkys, superset with side laterals!

8kgx10/10/10/8 again really felt these by doing supersets! Shoulders really fkn burning by now!!!

Then to finish off was ez bar rear delt row superset with ez bar upright rows

30kgx10/10/10/10

Upright rows 30kgx6/6/5/5

Was a good sesh really feeling the shoulders! Wanted to wake them up and I think I succeeded!!! Think I managed to wake up my chest on Monday as I'm still feeling it a bit today! Which is good 

Was meant to do back yesterday but couldn't die to work so off Friday so will do a double sesh back/bi's

Weighed myself this morning and was 12st6 which ain't too bad as I started on 11st8 and this is 3.5 weeks in.

Off to work now!!

Tara fkrs!!  xx


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad to see your loving the cycle mate,


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello peeps!!quick sesh today as didn't have much time!!

Squats

Warm up 45kgx10

80kgx10/10/10/10 really struggled on last set. Had to pause at top for a sec then go!!

Lunges

17kgx10/10/10

Lying tricep extension ez bar

25kgx10/10/10/8 superset with close grip press with same ez bar after each set so 25kgx10/10/10/6

Seated dumbbell extension

28kgx10/10/10/10 superset with bench dips body weight 10/10/10/10

Feeling the burn!!!! Quick sesh but done not too bad! Missed my sesh on Tuesday ad I'm off Tomoz so double sesh it is on Friday!!!! :-D

Bye bye!!!! X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice cheeky sesh there lover, how ya feeling?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Better out Fridays sesh up!!

Was a double header as I missed on Tuesday. So done back and bi's Friday

Dead lifts

Warm up 60kgx10

100kgx10/10/10/10

Bent over rows

60kgx10

70kgx10/10/8

One arm bent over rows

35kgx8/8/8/7

Cross bench dumbbell pullover

25kgx8/8/8

Standing ez wide grip curls

24kgx10/10/10/8 superset with close grip curls 24kgx10/10/8/6

Seated incline dumbbell curls

12kgx10/10/10

Last couple of days on the dbol 

See how I get in with just the test!!!

Not seeing as much progress as I imagined but still early days I suppose!!

See u all Monday


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Nice cheeky sesh there lover, how ya feeling?


Feel alright mate!! Bit disappointed with progress a bit, don't think I look any bigger or that but strength is up and I'm working my ass off to fk smash the muscles when I work them!!! But just need to get on with it and work harder hahahha how's u mate!??


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

seems ur deadlift has shot up, which it should do lol, i remember first time i started doing it i gained like 50kg in 4 sessions, but my inconsistancy with it has been my downfall lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Get yourself some slow preacher curls in there mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Feel alright mate!! Bit disappointed with progress a bit, don't think I look any bigger or that but strength is up and I'm working my ass off to fk smash the muscles when I work them!!! But just need to get on with it and work harder hahahha how's u mate!??


Ya def look bigger mate! I run out of dbol Monday so soon be a weak cvnt again lol. Ur weight is up allot too is it not?

I'm good man...had abit of a dodgy PIP from Thursday's jab, gone now tho so panic over!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Any progress pics buddy? When you start getting disappointed, it's a good way to change that as wel all see the changes that you don't


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Any progress pics buddy? When you start getting disappointed, it's a good way to change that as wel all see the changes that you don't


x2


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello peeps!!

Chest day today!!

Started off with dumbbell flys as last week it really done the trick!!

Dumbbell flys

Warm up 12kgx10

20kgx8/8/7/6

Decline chest press

80kgx7/6/6/5

Incline dumbbell press

28kgx10/8/8/6.5!! 

3 sets crunches to failure!!

Done!

Last day in dbol!! Gonna miss it!! And will get some progress pics up soon! Weight still on 12st7 which is the heaviest I've ever been!!

And on a brighter note I'd been a bit disappointed about progress! But had a couple of comments from people about my shoulders and generally looking a bit bigger! So cheered me up 

Cheers lads! Have a good one!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ya def look bigger mate! I run out of dbol Monday so soon be a weak cvnt again lol. Ur weight is up allot too is it not?
> 
> I'm good man...had abit of a dodgy PIP from Thursday's jab, gone now tho so panic over!


Musta nicked summin on way in?? Either that or ur getting cocky and it's ****e technique!  hahhahaha

Done my 5th pin Saturday! Slid in like a dream again! Only had real problems with first one I done!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL fuker. another thing that'll cheer ya up is iv been takin too much dbol and only got 2days worth (including todays!)


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL fuker. another thing that'll cheer ya up is iv been takin too much dbol and only got 2days worth (including todays!)


Hahaha how much you been taking u nutter??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Hahaha how much you been taking u nutter??


50mg instead of the 40mg i had set myself for 4 weeks lol, no biggy...ill not be training much this week anyway due to snip


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 50mg instead of the 40mg i had set myself for 4 weeks lol, no biggy...ill not be training much this week anyway due to snip


Snips not as bad as you think mate! In and out! 15 mins 2 days max before your training legs! Hahaha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Snips not as bad as you think mate! In and out! 15 mins 2 days max before your training legs! Hahaha


i honestly hope so mate, big sesh tonight to keep me going then it's a waiting game lol.

u have yourself a good w.e?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i honestly hope so mate, big sesh tonight to keep me going then it's a waiting game lol.
> 
> u have yourself a good w.e?


Yeah wasn't bad mate! Picked up a bug from little one so throats killing and feel a little ****!! Typical hahahh looking good on ur pics mate! Well in!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Yeah wasn't bad mate! Picked up a bug from little one so throats killing and feel a little ****!! Typical hahahh looking good on ur pics mate! Well in!


Cheers babes! Get well soon x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

What's the story ya po0fy cvnt  how ya feeling now mate any better? Missing your updates


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> What's the story ya po0fy cvnt  how ya feeling now mate any better? Missing your updates


That sounds so gay :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> That sounds so gay :lol:


fuk mate u just realised :wub: lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't mind flirting but obvious gay comments

Encourage my sexual confusion.. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

your straight bent mate. confusion over :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

straight as a fvcking roundabout :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Straight as a pornstars cumface


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

alright boys im alive!!!!!

still a bit of man flu but going away now. Not been any updates this week been mad busy at work starting early and finishing late!!!

so heres the week update. last Dbol was Monday gone so expected to loose a little weight as the week went on and mabee a little strenth aswell!

checked weight all week and am at 12st5 so lost 2Ibs so far so not too much, will weigh in on Monday and see after a week off the Dbol.

so Tuesdays sesh looked like this: back

deadlifts

warm up 60kgx10

80kgx10

100kgx9/9

bent over row single arm

30kgx10/8/8/10(last 2 were partials)

bent over row barbell

60kgx10/10/10/10 (need to go heavier)

cross bench dumbbell pullover

25kgx10/10/10/10 (need to heavier)

felt pretty good mabee lost a little from last back sesh but not too much, im putting it down to having a wee cold! hahahah so will put weight up next week and see where we are

wednesdays sesh looked like this: shoulders

seated military press, these were super-setted with front dumbell raises

warm up 30kgx10

40kgx10/10/9

7.5kgx10/10/10/8 (dumbell raises)

lateral raises, super-setted with reverse flys

8kgx10/8/7/7

8kgx10/10/10/10(reverse flys)

upright rows ez bar

30kgx10/10/10/7

dumbbell shrugs

35kgx12/12/12/12

felt good again really crap weights on the laterals, front and reverse flys, but im doing them with good form and super-setting them and im feeling them burn like fcuk!! so must be doing summin???!!

thursday missed my sesh of legs and tri's as was in work mega early today so double sesh friday when im off!!

fridays sesh looked like this:tri's and bi's

never done these 2 together but will see what happens, arnie loved doing these together as he said the pump was amazing so we shall see!

standing ez curl, super-setted with dumbbell tricep extension

warm up 20kgx10

28kgx10/10/7

27kgx10/10/10/10(dumbbell tricep extension) heavier next week!!!

dumbbell preacher curls super-setted with bench dips with 10kg weight plate

10kgx10

12kgx10/10/10(last 2 reps were forced reps)

bodyweight with 10kg plate x15/15/20/30

lying straight bar skullcrushers super-setted with hammer curls using tricep square bar thingy!hahaha

25kgx10/10/10/10

20kgx12/10/12/10(last couple of reps helped up and then fought it on way down!!ouch!!)

week done! hoping to get some pics up soon for u perverts to look at hahaha

pinned my 6th one on saturday and went in fine just like the rest, aspirated, and injected no probs! pulled it out as i normally do and musta nicked a vein on way out as its the first time blood came pouring out! hahahah after me slagging of VonD aswell!!! typicall!

anyway have a good weekend boys, hopefully will be upping the weight next week once this fking colds gone for good and my cough!!!

poor me!!!hahahahh(thats my excuse for the crappy week anyway!)

bye bye love eggs!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

forgot to say played a game of squash on wednesday night for an hour so didnt train lega this week!! naughty me!!!!! hahaha


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Chest day today!

Flat bench

Warm up 50kgx10

80kgx8/8/5

Dumbbell flys

20kgx8

18kgx8/8/7

Barbell shrugs

90kgx12/12/12/12

Incline dumbbell press

27kgx10/8/8/6

Incline barbell press(bigger incline than dumbbell one!)

50kgx10/8/6

Fkd!!! Tri's definitely failing on me burning like fuk when doing sets but still worked hard and had a good sesh!!

On earlies all week which I fkn hate!! Up at 3am!!! **** take!

Might change routine up a little! Half way through cycle and just feel like I ain't gained as much as I wanted!!?

Catch you all later!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> alright boys im alive!!!!!
> 
> still a bit of man flu but going away now. Not been any updates this week been mad busy at work starting early and finishing late!!!
> 
> ...


when the fuk did this go on! pmsl. good lifts mate...atleast u went feeling sh!t mate, i took a week off lol to let my baws heal.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Chest day today!
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


12 week cycle mate? 6th jab is only 5 weeks in so i wouldnt get dishearted yet mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't get too down mate, just make sure your constantly eating and getting the protein in, youl notice the gains in the gym if you don't see it in the mirror


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright lads!

Feeling good today! Done back consisting of:

Deadlift

Warm up 65kgx10

110kgx7/7/6

Not very heavy for some but pushed myself on these today and it's a PB! 

Cross bench dumbbell pullover

27kgx10/10/9/7

One arm dumbbell row

25kgx10/9/10/10(paused then went again after 8 to bang out last 2)

Bent over barbell row

70kgx10/10/10/10(last 2 were partials)

Job done! Felt good, good sesh and been eating loads last couple of days aswell, and had a couple of comments bout looking a bit bigger will deffo get pics up for you when I get to a laptop to upload them!

Had mince n tatties for T tonight! Fkn amazing mmmmmm yummy!

:-D

Love you all xx


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Shoulders yesterday

Seated military press

Warm up 30kgx10

45kgx8/8

40kgx8/8

This was supersetted with dumbbell front raises 8kgx/10/10/8/7

Reverse flys

8kgx10/10/10/10

Supersetted with side raises

8kgx10/10/10/8

Upright row

35kgx10/10/10/10

Dumbbell shoulder press

22kgx9/8

Job done!!! Felt good shoulders feeling the burn!!!

Was working late today do just a quick leg sesh consisting of

Squats

Warm up 50kgx10

80kgx10/10

Lunges dumbbell

18kgx10/10/10

Good mornings

30kgx10/10/10

Step ups dumbbell each hand

12kgx10/10/10 (each leg)

Done!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looks like its going good stevie boy, any sides so far?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

not really any sides mate, bit oily skin and a few plukes on shoulders but nothing too bad mate!!!

heres some progress pics boys!!

5.5 weeks into cycle!!!

today was bi's and tri's

each exercise was super-setted with an oposite exercise

standing ez curls super-set with dumbbell extension

warm up 25kgx10

30kgx10/10/9 (arms burning like fuk!!!!)

30kgx10/10/10/9 (dumbbell extension)

dumbell hammer curls superset with bench dips with 10kg plate

15kgx10/8

12kgx10/8

dips-15/20/25/30

preacher curls dumbbell

12kgx10/10

lying skull crushers

30kgx10/8/5

2 sets tricep push downs to finish off!!!

arms feeling the burn!!!! ouch!!!!

KFC tonight :thumb:

have a good weekend fkrs!!!!

tara!! x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good solid shape to ya mate, delts & traps are filling out! well done mate :beer: reps

(im forever repping u cvnts :lol: )


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

You might wanna change the title of this thread to first cycle journal and ask for it to be moved. Just a thought ;0)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RocoElBurn said:


> You might wanna change the title of this thread to first cycle journal and ask for it to be moved. Just a thought ;0)


good inpute mate... :huh:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Good progress on the pics mate, reps!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

RocoElBurn said:


> You might wanna change the title of this thread to first cycle journal and ask for it to be moved. Just a thought ;0)


I have asked about 4 times to get it moved mate!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I got milky to move mine, but there is still a link for it in the steroid information forum aswell as the journals one. That's probably how loads of people have read it, and dare I boast about the 5 stars? :lol:

Milky is the man to go to buddy


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> I got milky to move mine, but there is still a link for it in the steroid information forum aswell as the journals one. That's probably how loads of people have read it, and dare I boast about the 5 stars? :lol:
> 
> Milky is the man to go to buddy


5 stars?? Is this summin you can only see on a pc?? I always use my phone? Educate me mate!

And VonD u cvnt! That's the first time

Uve repped me!! Hahahha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

is it fuk, why's it telling me to spread the love before i can rep u again then?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> is it fuk, why's it telling me to spread the love before i can rep u again then?


Cause that was the first time!! Hahhaha have some back u whinging cvnt!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl ur rite enough too, just checked. iv been neglecting ya babes :wink: :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok Mabee not!! Hahhaha gotta spread

The love first!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl ur rite enough too, just checked. iv been neglecting ya babes :wink: :lol:


See!!!! :-(


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> 5 stars?? Is this summin you can only see on a pc?? I always use my phone? Educate me mate!
> 
> And VonD u cvnt! That's the first time
> 
> Uve repped me!! Hahahha


When you go into the journals forum, there's a few with 5 gold stars, one of which is mine :lol: it basically means I am awesome

Nah, I think people rate the threads on how helpful or entertaining they are. Milky has a fantastic read in there, would take you all week to get through it


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Good morning peoples!!

Done my 6th pin on Saturday, usual place, quads! This one was a bit sore going in compared to normal, but once it was in aspirated and all good!!

Monday chest day!

Just a quick one today as I'm working early!

Flat bench

Warm up 50kgx10

84kgx6

80x5/4

Straight into incline dumbbell press

25kgx10/10/8/7.5!! Hahha

Then for a change incline flys last!

16kgx10/10/9/6!

Finished off with 20 decline pressups and then 20 normal pressups!

Done!!

Didn't feel as strong as normal today?? Must be having an off day! Find I hard to get a pump in my chest, always feel like my tri's get smashed more than my chest??! Any advice to mix it up a little ??

Speak later!! Byeeeeeee


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im the same with chest mate, never any real pump...tri's and delts get the brunt of it. but it is growing lol. maybe throw some dips in at the end to failure.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

heavy flies/cable flies, pecdec with good form, nice and slow should get a nice burn. Also switch it up between barbell and smith machine press, both have their advantages::

Barbell - You are in control of the entire weight, thus using stabilising muscles to a much greater degree.

Smith Machine - You are only in control of the push movement, stabilising muscles taken out of the equation, using the pecs themselves to a greater degree.

Finally switch up between which DB exercise you do first, eg DB Flat DB decline and DB incline, as i can press the 36kgs on any of them for 3 sets of 10, but when i go onto the next i can barely press 25 for 10. So one week I smash incline, the next decline, then the next flat.

Hope it helps. also the reverse lateral flies are good.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheers fellas! Good advice! Will have a look and mix it up a bit next chest session!! I know I'm working the chest as I feel it the next day! Just feel like my tris are being smashed more!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheers fellas! Good advice! Will have a look and mix it up a bit next chest session!! I know I'm working the chest as I feel it the next day! Just feel like my tris are being smashed more!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Definitely add some dips in to your chest workout fella, i love 'em!

Get yourself a dipping belt and strap some extra weight on once you get used to body weight and you'll be good to go


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv stared throwing in incline pressups on the days I don't do cable flys and I feel it!! Alternating them with the cable flys seems to keep DOMS returning often


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Iv stared throwing in incline pressups on the days I don't do cable flys and I feel it!! Alternating them with the cable flys seems to keep DOMS returning often


Done declines but never tried incline! Will give it a go mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pushups are for pussies *cough* :001_tt2:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pushups are for pussies *cough* :001_tt2:


I think it's declines I do :lol: just realised inclines are the girl ones :lol:

Also, get a 10kg plate or easier on your back


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> pushups are for pussies *cough* :001_tt2:


Hahaha trust you!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I think it's declines I do :lol: just realised inclines are the girl ones :lol:
> 
> Also, get a 10kg plate or easier on your back


PMSL do u do regular push ups on ur knees too?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL do u do regular push ups on ur knees too?


Push up? Isn't that when you lie on your back and push your hands up into the air? Those are Hard!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quick Q for you guys!

Weigh myself every morning just to see how my weight fluctuates through the week. 4 days ago I was at 12st 9, which I was pretty happy with specially seeing as when I stopped the dbol after 4 weeks I was 12st 7. Expected to loose a bit when dropping it which after a week only dropped 1Ib.

This week though I was 12st7 yesterday and today im 12st5!! Any ideas???

My 6th jab was on Saturday gone and it was from a new vial?

Will try eating a bit more and see what happens, but it's not like I'm eating less so cant understand it!

Off to the gym now will update later!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dont worry about the scales buddy, as long as ur still progressing in the gym and your eating plenty cals (wholesome foods) uv nowt to worry about. body is maybe just having a *re-comp.*

*
*

i went threw the same sh!t a week ago thinking gear was underdosed but it's just playing games with my head lol...i went upto 103kg on dbol then down to 97kg a week later....and back up again! mind fuk.

stick in there mate and make sure ur pushing the weight up each week.

sasij x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

probably a bit of fatloss mate.

dont worry about it, just stick to your diet and training. as long as the mirror says youve improved, forget the scales. its when they both stop you have to worry.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Your weight is going down because you have bum aids!

Seriously don't fret my weight is now around the same as when I started cycle and I was fat then!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahhahah knew one of you would say I had AIDS!!

Anyway shoulders and legs today

Seated Dumbbell shoulder press

Warm up 15kgx10

22kgx10/10/9

Front raises

10kgx10/10/10/8

Reverse flys superset with side raises

10kgx10/10/10/10

10kgx10/8/8/6

Dumbbell shrugs

24kgx15/15/15/15 (24 was highest there today??)

Leg press

100x15

150x15

200x15/15

Leg extension

25x10

40x10/9/7

Leg curl

40x10/10/8/6

Upright rows

30x10/10/9/8

3 sets of crunches and obliques on each side to failure

Felt pretty good! Good sesh today great when I'm off work as I have more time!!

See u later (unless I waste away to nothing due to my AIDS!! )


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't weigh yourself everyday mate youl just stress out. Itl go up and down with fluids, I once weighed myself, [email protected], got in the scales again and had lost 3lbs!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Don't weigh yourself everyday mate youl just stress out. Itl go up and down with fluids, I once weighed myself, [email protected], got in the scales again and had lost 3lbs!!!


Hahahah fkn class mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good sesh there bud, keep it up ya aids riddled cvnt :beer:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Arms today!

Standing ez curl superset with skullcrushers!

Warm up 20kgx10

30kgx10/10/10(last 2 were chest reps)

25kgx10/10/10/10 (skullcrushers )

Bench dips with 10kg plate

20/20/20/20

Dumbbell hammer curls superset with French press

14kgx10/10/10/10 (had to pause between lifts for last few reps)

27kgx10/10/10/12 (French press)

3 sets tricep push downs to finish off!!

Job done!

Have a good weekend people have a few beers on me! 

See u soon xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Get ur ar$e up here and buy them then ya English cvnt  have a good un mate x


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Get ur ar$e up here and buy them then ya English cvnt  have a good un mate x


English cvnt??? Cheeky bastard!! I'm strategically placed for when we get independence and invade these fkrs! Hahahhahah x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> English cvnt??? Cheeky bastard!! I'm strategically placed for when we get independence and invade these fkrs! Hahahhahah x


PMSL!! 00steven covert ops. What ya on this w.e bud?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL!! 00steven covert ops. What ya on this w.e bud?


Fvckin mkat by the sounds of it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol aye obv a Dundee lad then


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahhaha meerkat! That's a good ane!!!

Not much mate just chilling watching the Olympics! Hahah it's actually quite good!! 

U??


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

7th jab done! Usual in the quad! Alternating each quad so not jabbing same one every week! Last week hurt a bit when I first pushed the needle in and again this week was pretty sore! Once it's in it business as usual though

See ya


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My quad got sore on week 10 mate, the thing was like a rock constantly


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

might be developing a bit of scar tissue mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Superheroes don't scar


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright boys!

I know it's Sunday but in work early Tomoz so decided to do chest today!

Changing it up a bit, gonna do dumbbell instead of barbell for chest for a while

All weight is each hand!

Dumbbell chest press

Warm up 20kgx10

30kgx8

Then dropped to 25kgx8/8 as I felt my form wasn't as it should be on 30. New exercise but we will get there!!

Dumbbell flys

15kgx8/8/8/8

Dips (body weight)

4sets of 10

Incline dumbbell press

25kgx8/8/8/8

Incline dumbbell flys

15kgx8/8/8/6

Wide grip press ups

4sets of 10

Dumbbell shrugs

30kgx10/10/10/14

Done!! Feel like I worked my chest pretty good today! Hopefully will get some DOMS to confirm! 

Now off to watch the mighty Murray!!! C'mon andy!!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Alright boys!
> 
> I know it's Sunday but in work early Tomoz so decided to do chest today!
> 
> ...


good effort on the 30's either way mate! also feds had a shocker!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Yet ANOTHER gold medal for a Scottish athlete, I mean "team GB" ...


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Yet ANOTHER gold medal for a Scottish athlete, I mean "team GB" ...


Hahahaha!!!! I know mate


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just thought id check in to say I have DOMS in my chest! Yeeessssss 

Anyway on early's this week which is pure sh1te! But never mind!

Hope u all had a good w.e!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Just thought id check in to say I have DOMS in my chest! Yeeessssss
> 
> Anyway on early's this week which is pure sh1te! But never mind!
> 
> Hope u all had a good w.e!!!


haha u not happy if no DOMS bud? sasij x


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright lads traine back on Tuesday which went like this:

Dead lift

Warm up 60x10

100x10/8/8

Bent over rows

70x10/10/9/8

Dumbbell lat pullover

27x10/10/8/8

One arm dumbbell row

27x10/10/8/7.5!!!

Been looking at changing my routine about. Looked into all sorts of programmes! Decided on HST(hypertrophy specific training)

http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_notes.html

This looks like the one for me! Really interesting and think this could be the shake up my routine needs. Looked at DC but decided this was better suited to my needs!!

So spent the day checking out my max reps for the exercises I've chosen which will be:

Squat, dumbbell bench press, dips, shrugs,seated military press, ez curls, skullcrushers, bent over rows and dead lifts.

Won't go into all the details but it will be Mon-Wed-Fri. I you want to know how it all works then have a look at the link!

Off work next 2 days so wont be doing much until I start this on Monday!

Actually looking forward to it!! Each routine lasts 6-8 weeks which will take me nicely into PCT!

Love you all! xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

class mate ill have a look, good workout there also! u say u were changing up ur diet as well? what ya thinking x


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Not changing my diet much Mabee just a bit more strict! At min normally looks a bit like this:

7.30am

Large bowl porridge

Protein shake (25g protein)

9am work out

PWO shake (53g protein)

12ish

5 boiled eggs or tin of mackerels or summin similar

4-5 ish

200g chicken

Basmati rice

9pm

Large bowl porridge

9.30-10pm

Protein shake with full fat milk (53g protein)

Also to snack on have stuff like bannanas, grapes home made flapjacks and once Mabee twice a week a bar of dark chocolate 85%.

And about 3-4 litres of water!

That's pretty much how it goes most days!


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Can't wait to cycle! Putting up 45s on chest at the minute, won't be cycling until I am at least rocking the 50s 

Nice log btw subbed will be interesting to see some pics


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

davesays said:


> Can't wait to cycle! Putting up 45s on chest at the minute, won't be cycling until I am at least rocking the 50s
> 
> *Nice log btw subbed will be interesting to see some pics*


read the "nice log" and you'll find the pics mate lol x


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hahhaha trust u mate! Anyway feel really bad that I ain't trained since Wednesday! Waiting till Monday to start the new routine an cant wait! Itching to get on the weights again!!! 4 days is feeling like 4 weeks!!
> 
> U jab ur quad again or ass??!
> 
> read the "nice log" and you'll find the pics mate lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Not changing my diet much Mabee just a bit more strict! At min normally looks a bit like this:
> 
> 7.30am
> 
> ...


if i might make a couple sugestions stevie..

imo mate its a little shy of protein/cals

if u can id take ur 9pm meal out and add another 200g chicken and rice (or similar solid protein meal) at 7-8pm

ur 7.30am meal add a 3whole eggs & 4egg whites scrambled. (keep the 25g shake in there too)

add a solid protein&carb meal in at 10am


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i jab'd quad again mate...i couldnt resist, its just so fukin easy :thumb: ur a life saver son


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i jab'd quad again mate...i couldnt resist, its just so fukin easy :thumb: ur a life saver son


Haha good lad!!

Yeah good advice on the diet mate will look into changing a few things around! Cheers!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

What about cottage cheese on toast at 9pm then? As I'm normally working till threat time ish so moving that to 7-8 would be a problem and I couldn't be fuked cooking chicken and rice at 9-9.30 

Reps for ye to ye cvnt!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

if u can get a good 5 meals in u a day mate with 60g protein in each,(290g total) you'll be laughing mate.

how about-

7am-

4whole eggs 3whites

100g oats in water (or toast)

50g whey shake

9am (PWO)

90g whey 40g dextrose

10am

100g basmati

200g chicken

12pm

2 tins tuna

2jacket spuds

3pm

50g whey

handfull of almonds

5pm

200g chicken

50g wholegrain rice

9pm

cottage cheese

50g whey in milk

couple tb spoons of PB


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

What about cottage cheese on toast at 9pm then? As I'm normally working till threat time ish so moving that to 7-8 would be a problem and I couldn't be fuked cooking chicken and rice at 9-9.30 

Reps for ye to ye cvnt!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> if u can get a good 5 meals in u a day mate with 60g protein in each,(290g total) you'll be laughing mate.
> 
> how about-
> 
> ...


Yeah mate looks good will sort my **** out for when I start my new routine on Monday!!

Where did über ur dextrose and is it any good? My protein by any chance??


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fuk knows how I managed to throw some German into that last comment! Fkn I phones! Hahaha meant to say where did u buy ur dextrose!!!! Hahaha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Fuk knows how I managed to throw some German into that last comment! Fkn I phones! Hahaha meant to say where did u buy ur dextrose!!!! Hahaha


iphone [email protected]


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> iphone [email protected]


Blackberry man??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

iPhones all the way ! He musta just waisted cash on a galaxyS and trying to justify it 

Got my dextrose from bulk powders mate 1kg for about a fiver lol no even that. It's a fast absorbing simple carb mate....basically it causes an insulin spike and your muscles will absorb the protein/carbs straight away, I add a little bit of glutamine (amino acid) in mine too.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha blackberry all the way. i would get an iphone but id turn into one of those annoying cvnts who are always on it. Used to fvck me off when my housemate would be on fifa all the way through a film on his phone, and he'd ask 'whats going on'.

FVCKING WATCH IT! Lmao rant over.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> haha blackberry all the way. i would get an iphone but id turn into one of those annoying cvnts who are always on it. Used to fvck me off when my housemate would be on fifa all the way through a film on his phone, and he'd ask 'whats going on'.
> 
> FVCKING WATCH IT! Lmao rant over.


PMSL iv got a mate the same wi his....usually fukin Facebook in the gym tho, I'll just leave um in his own little world until he asks what we'r doing? And the cvnt wonders why he's not progressing lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL iv got a mate the same wi his....usually fukin Facebook in the gym tho, I'll just leave um in his own little world until he asks what we'r doing? And the cvnt wonders why he's not progressing lol


Haha cant abide by it myself, just a pet hate. saying that im getting bored of my bb, so may get an iphone at some point lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Stevie Pee what's going down brah?

How long you got on the test now?, I am fvckin itching to get cycling again! Just gotta be patient


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

You going to add some var or some dbol for the last couple of weeks mate?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Stevie Pee what's going down brah?
> 
> How long you got on the test now?, I am fvckin itching to get cycling again! Just gotta be patient


Alright Craig lad!

Done my 9th jab on Saturday so unfortunately only 3 jabs left!! Gutted! Hahha

Starting a new routine on Monday so looking forward to smashing the last few weeks out of it! And sorting out my it aswell! Hahahha

When u getting back in it?? And what u running??


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> You going to add some var or some dbol for the last couple of weeks mate?


Well I've actually got just over 3 weeks worth of epi in the cupboard! so gonna use that for last. 3 weeks! Doesn't covert an gives leaner gains withought water ret! Might aswell it's sitting there doing fuk all!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright chaps!

First day of new routine HST, starting off with 2 weeks of 15 reps for each exercise. Monday Wed Fri. Work out ur max for 15 reps on each exercise and -1 - 2.5kg off ur max and progressively load each workout until on the 6th day(fri of 2nd week) ur doing the max for each exercise.

Theres a link that describes it better couple posts back so if u wanna know then have a look.

So routine went like this:

Squat

Warm up 40kgx15, 50kgx15

57kgx15

Dumbbell chest press

16kg(each hand)x 15/15

Dead lift

62.5kgx15/15

Bent over rows

50kgx15/15

Seated military press

24kgx15/15

Ez curls

20kgx15/15

Lying skullcrushers

17kgx15/15

Shrugs

20kgx15/15

Chest dips

Bw x 15

Job done!

Felt pretty good! Sweating like fuk with very little rest between each exercise. Seems like small weights but on the second set of each can feel the burn when going past 10 reps! Lactic acid building up!

Think im gonna enjoy this routine! 

Oh and I was 12st9 so no real change on the weight. Gained 15Ib since start of cycle which ain't too bad.

Peace out mo fo's  xx


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wednesday

Workout number 2 of HST routine

Only doing 3 days a week which I thought would be easier than split routine and boy was I wrong! Sweat ****ing out me like mad! And really felt it draining all my energy!!

Progressive increase of weight, not significant bit still an increase it will deffo be significant come the last session a week on Friday!!

Right anyway workout was:

Squats

Warm up 30kgx15, 40kgx15

60kgx15

Dumbbell bench press (each hand)

17kgx15/15

Deadlift

65kgx15/15

Seated military press

26kgx15/15

Bent over rows

51kgx15/15

Ez curls

21kgx15/15

Lying skullcrushers

18kgx15/15

Shrugs dumbbell

22kgx15/15

Chest dips

BWx15

Sweating like fuk! Second sets on each deffo feeling the burn going past 10 reps! Not major weights but it's 15 reps for 2 weeks then it will dip to 10 reps for 2 weeks which means heavier!

Slow and steady wins the race! 

On earlies this week aswell so in fkn knackered! Sleep tight peeps cx


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fkn hell I'm shattered!! On earlies so been up since 3!! Finish in couple of hours thank fuk!!! Beeeeddddddd timeeeeeeeee


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

glad to see your enjoying the new routine buddy, u been tweeking the diet also?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Please explain the 15 reps mate


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> glad to see your enjoying the new routine buddy, u been tweeking the diet also?


Yeah mate been tweaking it! Upped the calories and upped protein a little. Fkn hard trying to eat all the time!! But home made flapjacks are amazing! Hahahah


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Please explain the 15 reps mate


I watched 'a day in the life with Kai Greene'. It followed him on a leg workout and this guy does 20 reps for each set he does to pre exhaust his legs and then pyramids squats at the end. Insane!

Not really much of an explanation in terms of science but im sure theres some science behind it!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Please explain the 15 reps mate


Hahahah ok mate you work out ur 15 rep max for say 9 exercises. U then do that routine Mon Wed Fri. 1-2 sets per exercise for 15 reps. So it's 6 sessions(mon wed fri, mon wed fri) and u lift ur max on the last seasion(fri of second week) so u lift roughly 2 kg lighter each session before that so u build up to ur max. Eg- ur max bench is 100kg, so would be like this for the 6 sessions 90, 92, 94, 96, 100.

Then once I've done the 2 weeks at 15 reps u then do it for 2 weeks for ur 10 rep max. Then after that 2 weeks using ur 5 rep max.

So by working mon wed fri ur actually working each part 3 times per week rather than 1 or 2 and you are progressively loading with more weight each time. The routine is more geared towards bodybuilding rather than power mate! Exactly what I want!!

I ain't that good at explaining mate but there is a link couple pages back on my post that explains it all. Bit better

Hope this helped mate


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright chaps!

First full week done on new routine. Weight added again sweating like a peado in a fkn school!! ****ing off me! Anyway getting harder as I move the weight on, starting to struggle with last couple of reps for each exercise on the second sets.

Next week will be pretty tough! And by Friday will be well fkd! Hahaha

Off work now for 9 days! Thank fuk, but Wednesday got a hosp app and can't eat from midnight day before!! Fkn **** have to eat like fuk later in the day when I get back!!

Anyway routine looked like this

Squats warm up 40kgx15, 50kgx15

62.5kgx15

Dumbbell chest press

18kgx15/15

Dead lifts

67.5kgx15/15

Bent over bb rows

52kgx15/15

Seated military press

28kgx15/15

Ez curls

22kgx15/15

Lying skullcrushers

19kgx15/15

Dumbbell shrugs

22kgx15/15

Chest dips

Bwx15

Done! Feel fkd!

Have a good w.e boys!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

We want sexy pics big boy xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how ya getting on son? hope hospital apps nowt serous


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Are you still alive fvcker?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahhahaha yeah still alive boys! Been off work so been a bit slack with the updates!

Hossie app nuttin too bad! Not going now anyway as they have fuked up and its not for the right thing! 18 weeks for an app for the wrong thing! Typical!

Anyway will get some sexy pics up this week hopefully!

Saturday was jab no 10! Slid in nice and easy as always!

Second week of the new routine started off on Monday. Weight increase on everything again, and even though it's a slight increase I'm darting to struggle with last few reps on the second sets of each! And I've still got wed and fri to go with more weight increase!

So exercises the same as lat week:

Squat warm up 40kgx15, 50kgx15

7kgx165

Dumbbell chest press

19kgx15/15

Dead lift

70kgx15/15

Bent over bb rows

53kgx15/15

Seated military press

31kgx15/15

Ez curls

23kgx15/15

Lying skullcrushers

20kgx15/15

Shrugs dumbbell

23kgx15/15

Chest dips

BWx15

Sweating like fuk again!! Getting harder now the weight keeps going up!

Looking at running clen 2 on 2 off for 4 weeks at end of cycle to shed a bit of bf!

Speak later lads!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Hahhahaha yeah still alive boys! Been off work so been a bit slack with the updates!
> 
> Hossie app nuttin too bad! Not going now anyway as they have fuked up and its not for the right thing! 18 weeks for an app for the wrong thing! Typical!
> 
> ...


cant recommend clen enough mate, worked wonders for me in a short time, i think a propper cycle of it would be fantastic. Also 7kgx165 reps, no wonder you were sweating :whistling:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> cant recommend clen enough mate, worked wonders for me in a short time, i think a propper cycle of it would be fantastic. Also 7kgx165 reps, no wonder you were sweating :whistling:


Hahhahahhahah pmsl!! Got squat and dead lift mixed up and had to change the squat weight! Fkn I-phones!!! Meant to be 65kgx15! Hahahhahah fuk sake!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

OTB still can't stop laughing at you pointing out that mistake! Reps u cvnt! Hahhahahah


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Hahhahahhahah pmsl!! Got squat and dead lift mixed up and had to change the squat weight! Fkn I-phones!!! Meant to be 65kgx15! Hahahhahah fuk sake!!


haha iphones! cant live with em, cant live without em!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I know I'm late, but subbed! I'm planning on running the exact same cycle starting after my hol in september, t400 @ 600mg/week for 12 weeks with a dbol kickstart.

Sounds like you're making decent progress fella, keep up the hard work.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> I know I'm late, but subbed! I'm planning on running the exact same cycle starting after my hol in september, t400 @ 600mg/week for 12 weeks with a dbol kickstart.
> 
> Sounds like you're making decent progress fella, keep up the hard work.


Cheers and welcome aboard mate!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

right 2nd last sesh on the 15 reps over 2 weeks! last one friday when i will be doing my max for 15 on each exercise.

feel it getting harder now into the second week, think i may have calculated my 15 rep max wrong for a couple of exercises hahahha

starting next week will be doing 10 rep max spread over 2 weeks

so todays sesh looked like this:

squat warm up 40kgx15, 50kgx15

67.5kgx15

dumbbell chest press

20kgx15/15

deadlift

72.5kgx15/15

bent over rows

54kgx15/15

seated military press

32kgx15/15

ez curls

24kgx15/15 (stopped after 10 on second set, paused for 20 secs then finished last 5)

lying skullcrushers

20kgx15/15

shrugs dumbbell

23kgx15/15

chest dips

BWx15

done!

left forarm is still pretty sore, became sore couple of days ago fuk knows what i done to it?? no idea! just popping brufen and cracking on

at hossie today to arrange getting a camera dowm my throat to have a look and the DR said my liver values were up when they were done in april (after a 6 week cycle of epi!!) so he was asking about my tattoos and sh it and sent me for a blood test for hep b, hep c liver function and a load of other ****! hahahahaha gonna come back all fuked up from the dbol and test i reckon! oh well! never mind

off to make some home made flapjacks now!

see ye:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol if it's aids mate I blame Craig.

Post recipe and porn pics for ur flapjacks (not your beef flaps) bud. X


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

heres the flap jacks 

125gr butter

125g demeria sugar

225g oats

5 table spoons golden syrup

mix everything up in a hot pan then add oats. place on baking tray and even out. place in oven at 190 for 10-15 mins. take out and cut on baking tray into 8 squares, leave to cool then enjoy!!!!

can also add other stuff if u want like peanuts, little bit of ginger to flavour, or just experiment with what ever you want!!!! :thumb:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

and heres some progress pics!

pretty crap ones will try getting better if i can!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> heres the flap jacks
> View attachment 92444
> 
> 
> ...


You could probably get away with a scoop of whey in there! They look good.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> You could probably get away with a scoop of whey in there! They look good.


Yeah mate deffo! But my mrs live the fkrs and theres no way she's getting my fkn protein supplies! She eats more flapjacks than me!! So I just do plain ones and use my whey in my shakes ALL for me!!!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright peeps!

Last workout of the 2 week on 15 reps, so was hitting my max weight for the 15

Legs a bit sore where I pinned last Saturday which is a bit wierd! Went in fine like any other time will keep an eye on it, Mabee just moved a bit when it was in??

So had a 40 min sesh this morning playing squash

Afternoon done the weights which was like this:

Squat warm up 40kgx15, 50kgx15

70kgx15

Dumbbell chest press

22kgx15/15

Dead lift

75kgx15/15(second set done 10 then paused for 10 then finished last 5)

Bent over bb rows

54kgx15/15

Seated military press

34kgx15/15

Ez curls

25kgx15/15(again done 10 on second set then paused and finished)

Lying skullcrushers

24kgx15/15(paused and finished after 10 on second set)

Shrugs dumbbell

25kgx15/15

Chest dips

BWx15

Done! Felt good, sweating to fuk! Each set only 1 min rest if that and very little between each exercise! And trying to keep the form nice and good!!

Next week start of the 2 weeks using 10 rep max so weight will be going up now as we get into the meat of it!

Have a good w.e lads


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> and heres some progress pics!
> 
> pretty crap ones will try getting better if i can!
> 
> ...


Some nice shooders an traps there boyo! And am glad to see I am no longer the ugliest jock on UKM


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Some nice shooders an traps there boyo! And am glad to see I am no longer the ugliest jock on UKM


Hahhahaha cheers u cheeky fkr!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Some nice shooders an traps there boyo! And am glad to see *I am no longer* the ugliest jock on UKM


he's been here since 2009 pup


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

agree with craig though son, delts are lookin huge! :thumb:

plans for the foreseeable future ya shiney headed cvnt? x


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> agree with craig though son, delts are lookin huge! :thumb:
> 
> plans for the foreseeable future ya shiney headed cvnt? x


Cheers mate

Plans are started 3 weeks of epi today which was lying in the cupboard collecting dust! So thought might as well for last 3 weeks, try leaning up a bit! Gonna try getting some clen for when starting pct do 2 weeks on 2 off so total of 8 weeks. Then gonna try maintain for a bit and start collecting for my second cycle which will be test e @ 750mg for 12 weeks an decca @ 400mg for 10 weeks, obv with a dbol kickstart!. Looking at running that hopefully about nov/dec time. Would love to cruise but wanna see how I recover after a cycle.

U?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Some nice shooders an traps there boyo! And am glad to see I am no longer the ugliest jock on UKM


Does this mean you also thought I was pretty handsome? Awesome


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Plans are started 3 weeks of epi today which was lying in the cupboard collecting dust! So thought might as well for last 3 weeks, try leaning up a bit! Gonna try getting some clen for when starting pct do 2 weeks on 2 off so total of 8 weeks. Then gonna try maintain for a bit and start collecting for my second cycle which will be test e @ 750mg for 12 weeks an decca @ 400mg for 10 weeks, obv with a dbol kickstart!. Looking at running that hopefully about nov/dec time. Would love to cruise but wanna see how I recover after a cycle.
> 
> U?


thats a crackin second cycle there buddy :thumb: im cutting straight after this.....than bulking straight after that.....then cutting straight after that, all with high levels of gear  ill rest in a year or few


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats a crackin second cycle there buddy :thumb: im cutting straight after this.....than bulking straight after that.....then cutting straight after that, all with high levels of gear  ill rest in a year or few


Hahaha class mate! Wouldn't expect anything less!!

Right been busy at work do updates been a bit laxed!!

Trained Monday first one of the 10 reps for 2 weeks routine

Squat warm up 40kgx10, 50kgx10

70kgx10

Dumbbell bench press

20kgx10/10

Dead lift

80kgx10/10

Bent over rows

55kgx10/10

Seated military press

35kgx10/10

Ez curl

20kgx10/10

Skullcrushers

17kgx10/10

Shrugs

20kgx10/10

Chest dips BW

Done felt good during exercise weight was at 12st 11 when I checked in morning aswell do pretty happy.

Starting to add a little gentle cardio on the days off from weights so on Tuesday done 25 mins on the bike just to get a sweat on, so in the fat burning zone for heart rate.

Wednesday (today!!!)

Squat warm up 40kgx10, 55kgx10

72kgx10

Dumbbell cheat press

21kgx10/10

Dead lift

82kgx10/10

Bent over rows

57kgx10/10

Seated military press

37kgx10/10

Ez curl

22kgx10/10

Skullcrushers

19kgx10/10

Shrugs

22kgx10/10

Done!

Little pushed for time today. Back at work this week after a week off and I'm ****ed off already. Getting fuked about and **** organisation!!

Anyway! I'm off just now people's! Have a good one!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Last jab today boys! :-(

Workout done Friday

Squat warm 40kgx10, 55kgx10

74kgx10

Dumbbell chest press

22kgx10/10

Dead lift

84kgx10/10

Bent over rows

59kgx10/10

Seated military press

39kgx10/10

Ez curls

24kgx10/10

Skullcrushers

21kgx10/10

Chest dips

BWx10/10

Bit gutted that it's my last jan! But that's how it goes. Dropped a little weight, prob due to adding in cardio and epi with an added ft burner! Bit of a re-comp to take place I reckon we shall see. If I'm 12st 4 after oct with the extant cardio I'd be happy as I know I need to loose some

BF which will bring my weight down!

Rome wasn't built in a day boys!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounding good mate. Get pics up when you can so we can compare ya.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright people

Did last shot on Saturday! 2ml left so just banged it in my quad!

Weighed in at 12st 8 this morning. Putting that down to adding in cardio and fat burner!

Second week on the 10 reps. Went like this:

Squat warm up 45kgx10, 60kgx10

76kgx10

Dumbbell chest press

23kgx10/10

Dead lifts

86kgx10/10

Bent over rows

61kgx10/10

Seated military press

41kgx10/10

Standing ez curls

26kgx10/10

Skullcrushers

23kgx10/10

Job done!

Sweating like fuk again. Only resting 45-60 secs between sets, and the time it takes to set up next exercise.

See you later


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Steve my sexy man...I'm no getting the usual free time to keep upto date ATM so just popping in to remind u I love ya xxxx


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Steve my sexy man...I'm no getting the usual free time to keep upto date ATM so just popping in to remind u I love ya xxxx


Hahahhaha no probs mate! It's because ur whacking off with deep discussions of men in underwear in ur journal!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Steviep have you got all your pctmeds ready to rock? And when we seeing some pics?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Hahahhaha no probs mate! It's because ur whacking off with deep discussions of men in underwear in ur journal!!


Noticed u never told is tho....u one of them that just sits in the background pulling the head off it 

U done last jab yet son? X


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi mate, how is the weight gain so far? I am on day 2 of week 9 and i have gained 18lbs so far. Did you stick with prochem test e the whole cycle?

mate when you say 23kgx10/10" does that represent 2 sets? 23kg x 10 and then x 10 again?

And may i ask why are all your sets x 10reps? where are the 8 reps? or 7 or 6? Kinda gives the impression you are cutting off at 10 reps before failure?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Maximus Pullo said:


> Hi mate, how is the weight gain so far? I am on day 2 of week 9 and i have gained 18lbs so far. Did you stick with prochem test e the whole cycle?
> 
> mate when you say 23kgx10/10" does that represent 2 sets? 23kg x 10 and then x 10 again?
> 
> And may i ask why are all your sets x 10reps? where are the 8 reps? or 7 or 6? Kinda gives the impression you are cutting off at 10 reps before failure?


ttp://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html

This explains it better mate. I'm not going to failure as such. Weight gain at most has been 18ib currently at 14 ib as I'm doing cardio on off days and adde in a general fat burner. Done a long post a few pages back about HST training which I'm doing at the mo so if u click the link it explains it all there mate. 2 weeks doing 15reps, 2 weeks at 10 reps and then 4 weeks at 5 reps. These are 15,10 and 5 rep Max's so although it's not complete failure it's ur maximum you can keep good form for the number of reps so the weights are all different as you change from 15-10-5 reps.

Hope this helps


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Steviep have you got all your pctmeds ready to rock? And when we seeing some pics?


Yeah mate all sorted unfortunately! But had to end sometime right?!

Will get some pics up once I start PCT in just under 2 weeks mate. Still a long way to go to reach my goals and I might have been expecting too much too soon from my first cycle but I've learnt a lot from you guys to come

Back better for the next one!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Noticed u never told is tho....u one of them that just sits in the background pulling the head off it
> 
> U done last jab yet son? X


Hahahha yeah that me at the back just chocking the chicken nice and quiet! Like a sponge mate! Just soaking it all up and obversving! Hahahah yeah last jab done on Saturday mate!

Unlike you! pr**k! Cruising! Then blasting! Jeleous! Hahhaha


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok i see.

Fat burner during dbol and test e? Why not do it after pct pal?

Yeah i expected more too tbh. Lets see how much we keep after pct.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Maximus Pullo said:


> Ok i see.
> 
> Fat burner during dbol and test e? Why not do it after pct pal?
> 
> Yeah i expected more too tbh. Lets see how much we keep after pct.


That was the plan but I had some epistane in the cupboard with a ft burner in so thought id smash that for the 3 weeks that I have of it before I pct it!


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> That was the plan but I had some epistane in the cupboard with a ft burner in so thought id smash that for the 3 weeks that I have of it before I pct it!


Ah i see. Well epi is ok because its gonna help with test, strength and muscle mass too. Its not just a fat burner.


----------



## Maximus Pullo (Aug 19, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> That was the plan but I had some epistane in the cupboard with a ft burner in so thought id smash that for the 3 weeks that I have of it before I pct it!


Ah i see. Well epi is ok because its gonna help with test, strength and muscle mass too. Cant really call it a fat burner. Actually i would nt call it a fat burner at all.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Maximus Pullo said:


> Ah i see. Well epi is ok because its gonna help with test, strength and muscle mass too. Cant really call it a fat burner. Actually i would nt call it a fat burner at all.


I ain't calling it a fat burner mate, I said it has a fat burner in the epi. Called shredded mass. Bought it at start of year and had just over 3 weeks worth left so that's why I'm taking it now before pct.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright lads second last workout on the 10 reps, so Friday will be max weight or 10.

Felt pretty good today, downloaded Metallica and tried playing that for a change, and it was pretty good! Hahah

Anyway today looked like this

Squat warm up 45kgx10, 60kgx10

78kgx10

Dumbbell chest press

24kgx10/10

Bent over rows

63kgx10/10

Deadlift

88kgx10/10

Seated military press

43kgx10/10

Standing ez curls

26kgx10/10

Skullcrushers

25kgx10/10

Dumbbell shrugs

28kgx10/10

Chest dips

BWx10/10

Started to fatigue a bit on the second sets for a few of the exercises. Really felt the pump in the curls and skullcrushers!

Friday is gonna be tough! Hahah gonna push the weights to the limit so might have to pause then go on the second sets!

5 rep range stating next week!

See ye later boys!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Alright lads second last workout on the 10 reps, so Friday will be max weight or 10.
> 
> Felt pretty good today, downloaded Metallica and tried playing that for a change, and it was pretty good! Hahah
> 
> ...


Download limp bizkit - greatest hitz next pal :thumb:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright boys!

Last workout of the 10 reps so was a cheeky one! Sweat ****ingboff me again!!!

Feeling a bit **** today aswell missis was having a laugh last night and said "so when u gonna start getting big then" obv meant as a joke but I didn't take it as a joke! And since then all I've been thinking about is I can't fkn get big!!!! Looked in the mirror today and thought you wouldn't think I'd been on steroids for 12 weeks!! Been eating a lot and working hard on the weights and just feel like I've got nowhere!

Mabee it's cause I know that I ain't jabbing tomorrow as its all done now? Must just be having a bad day I reckon was even contemplating not doing another cycle!

Anyway today was

Squat warm up 45kgx10, 65kgx10

85kgx10

Dumbbell cheat press

25kgx10/10

Deadlift

90kgx10/10

Bent over rows

65kgx10/10

Seated military press

45kgx10/10

Ez curl

30kgx10/10

Skullcrushers

27kgx10/10

Chest dips

BWx10/10

Done!

Have a good w.e lads!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha you becoming addicted already...good man!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Get some pics up mate and we will give you a fair assessment.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Haha you becoming addicted already...good man!


Hahhahah actually miss-typed! Meant to say that I was contemplating not doing another cycle!

Ritch- will get some pics up next week before I start pct mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Music for the gym you say? Get the two steel panther albums and thank me later


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

steviep where are you?

seems like everything has been going great guns in here


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevie baby! wets heppnin? x


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright lads !

Started on 5 rep range for next 2 weeks!

Feels good to be lifting heavy again! Think I might just stick to heavy sets as I was before

Sweating like fuk again, off work today so played squash this morning for a bit of cardio and done weights this afternoon

So today looked like this

Squat warm up 50kgx10, 70kgx10

90kgx5

Dumbbell chest press

30kgx5/5 (used to struggle on these but done them fine )

Deadlift

100kgx5/5

Bent over rows

70kgx5/5

Seated military press

50kgx5/5

Ez curls

30kgx5/5

Skullcrushers

25kgx5/5

Shrugs dumbbell

30kgx8/8

Chest dips

10kg dip beltx5/5/5

Hope u all had a good weekend!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wtf's happening?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Alive mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

come back stevie!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I think he's kidnapped a child in wales :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I think he's kidnapped a child in wales :whistling:


lol


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Well I've just read this whole thread in preparation for my test and dbol cycle to find he's gone missing, that's kind of put me off lol.


----------

